# Springfield XD-E



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Anybody got one? I’m really considering one for conceal carry. Currently I’m using a Ruger LC9S for that but since I really like my PX4 Storms that I’ve converted to type G’s, I really like that setup with no safety but not solely relying on a mechanism on a trigger to keep the gun from going bang when it’s not supposed to. 

I see they make one in both 9mm and 45. I’d probably lean more to the 9mm but I’m open ears to the 45. 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rogue26 (Sep 22, 2019)

I have it in 9mm and like it but don’t love it. My daily carry is the Mod2 40 and I love it. The double stack feels a bit more natural in my hands.


----------



## Dvidos (Aug 23, 2019)

Rogue26 said:


> I have it in 9mm and like it but don't love it. My daily carry is the Mod2 40 and I love it. The double stack feels a bit more natural in my hands.


+1


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Rogue26 said:


> I have it in 9mm and like it but don't love it. My daily carry is the Mod2 40 and I love it. The double stack feels a bit more natural in my hands.


I'm sure it does because it's thicker. If I could make it work, I'd just break down and get me a sub-compact PX4 Storm but since I have no interest in any kind of IWB carry, open carry or shoulder harness carry. The only reason I'm looking at this particular pistol is because it's small and it's single stack like my Ruger but since I prefer the DA/SA characteristics of a type G beretta Storm, this little Springfield caught my eye because it works very similar to that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have all the XDS mod 1's and the XDS 40 Mod 2. I like the 40;s better and prefer the XD40 SC Mod 2 like the others.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Never tried an E model.
I bought LostWife a XDM for Christmas. She was busy and it was chilly for our area, so I took it to the range for a run in. Ran the thing like I had rented a mule from a man I hate, and it just kept going. 300 rounds, plus 50 SD loads, and I was disappointed I didn't bring more ammo.
She loves it and the only gripe I have is that I didn't get a second one for the price.
The grip safety takes a little getting used to. You have to grab the pistol like you mean it or the slide won't even work properly. Not all bad, we get complacent at times. This will just tell on you a bit. Not a problem though. 40 is the caliber of our home. I have a bad taste for 9MM, 45 is a great round, just has to fit the hand.
Happy Shopping


----------



## Kp67 (Aug 1, 2018)

Old thread but I just rec'd mine and it seems ok to me after a couple of boxes. It has the safety features and acion that I want, strips easy, accurate enough and a .45. Size is as advertised. Price was nice. Capacity is fine with me as I don't plan on using it in a war zone fire fight. Reliability seems ok but really need to fire it more which I plan to do. If I need it, I believe that it will do the job which is all that really matters to me.


----------

